# San Diego, Mission Valley



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I'll be in Mission Valley for a week for a conference and bringing my bike (of course) - Any recommended group rides -Or routes/trails/roads to ride (or too stay away from). Thanks.


----------



## MikeMiranda (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.themappything.com/


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool! Thanks.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you here this week or sometime in the future? Some weeks I get chances to ride during the day due to flex work schedule and I live very close to Mission Valley. PM me if you want to ride or if you want to know where weekend group rides meet.


----------

